# J201 Assistance



## rocknerd (Jul 26, 2019)

I'm wanting to build the Cobalt Driver, but I'm having trouble finding the J201 transistors.  I notice the SOT23 boards for SMD, but I don't see headers to purchase to solder them to the PCB.  Where can I find the appropriate headers for these boards?  Is there a replacement option for the J201?


----------



## wastedspaceman (Jul 26, 2019)

In the past I've used leftover legs from components but I have seen builds using different kinds of pin headers so there should be something that works out there


----------



## zgrav (Jul 26, 2019)

I agree that the parts you clip off of other components are good to use as the connecting pins.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 26, 2019)

Leftover leads are the best as you can bend them to stand straight like a normal transistor... unless you can find right angle headers but it’s not really worth the investment.


----------



## rocknerd (Jul 26, 2019)

Great idea, guys!  Thanks!


----------



## reubenreub (Jul 26, 2019)

Snipped leads work pretty great. If you do want to go the route of using pin headers, these work nice. I think I prefer them and don't mind considering how cheap they are on Tayda.









						40 Pin 2.54mm Right Angle Single Row Pin Header
					

Tayda Electronics - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## temol (Jul 26, 2019)

I vote for cut off legs. With pin headers you may not be able to use sockets to mount the transistors. Pin header wire is quite thick.

T.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 27, 2019)

rocknerd said:


> I'm wanting to build the Cobalt Driver, but I'm having trouble finding the J201 transistors.  I notice the SOT23 boards for SMD, but I don't see headers to purchase to solder them to the PCB.  Where can I find the appropriate headers for these boards?  Is there a replacement option for the J201?



I used MPF4393 in my Covert build, they work great! As I mentioned in another post, you can get them from Electronic Goldmine, $5 for 5 FETs. A few days ago they were on sale: 5 for $3.50.


----------

